# direct tv and xbox 360



## chintups3 (Jul 6, 2006)

when direct tv support xbox 360 for live tv?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

would guess the answer would be "never"


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

AT&T U-Verse already does this. I don't see room for two providers. As VOS said, I wouldn't hold your breath for this one.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

Microsoft and DirecTV cancelled their U-verse like plans for Xbox years ago. However I wouldn't be surprised if new VOD/NFLST plans show up.

Kevin


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Only reason U-Verse has it is because they run Microsoft's software on their DVR's. If the Xbox became a RVU client then it would be possible and DIRECTV would have to support it.


----------



## Manctech (Jul 5, 2010)

The only way it is possible is with an HDPC-20 which were never released. I made a thread about one I saw a couple weeks ago. Guy had 1 HDPC-20 and 3 Xbox360s that could watch TV from it.


----------



## chapel (Aug 27, 2011)

god, I remember that:
http://www.engadget.com/2006/02/17/directv-blade-to-bring-hd-tv-and-flicks-to-xbox-360-dashboard/








Booo


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Sadly, that device never came to market.


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

Xfinity has an app coming to Xbox, FiOs just announced their plans rolling out for next month. Microsoft is really expanding the use of Kinect now, they have taken it to bussinesses, FiOs plans to use it for voice commands in their app, so things are changing. It was about a year ago DirecTV did have some meetings if I recall in Redmond with the Xbox team. So I am not sure you can say things are "dead" with D* and Xbox.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

XBox Live is also going to be adding HBO GO, according to some emails I have from them. I wonder if Directv will be one of the providers you can authorize through to use it? I know it wasn't (still isn't?) available to users of the Roku box.


----------



## chintups3 (Jul 6, 2006)

keep me update asasp


----------



## Linxs (Aug 2, 2011)

LameLefty said:


> XBox Live is also going to be adding HBO GO, according to some emails I have from them. I wonder if Directv will be one of the providers you can authorize through to use it? I know it wasn't (still isn't?) available to users of the Roku box.


The update is coming next Tuesday. Will have 26 providers like HBOgo, Syfy Bravo and Disney XD.

http://news.cnet.com/8301-13506_3-57332844-17/verizon-fios-tv-app-bringing-26-channels-to-xbox-360/?tag=TOCmoreStories.0


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Linxs said:


> The update is coming next Tuesday. Will have 26 providers like HBOgo, Syfy Bravo and Disney XD.
> 
> http://news.cnet.com/8301-13506_3-57332844-17/verizon-fios-tv-app-bringing-26-channels-to-xbox-360/?tag=TOCmoreStories.0


Doesn't mean Direcv will be one of the providers through which HBO GO will be authorized, which is my concern.


----------

